# Does your feet hurt?



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 10, 2020)

Does anyone uses insoles for their aching feet? They are a great purchase and really helps the feet more than you think. Insoles also help correct the alignment of our backs and reduce our muscle fatigue. Have you had this problem before? Maybe it's time to get one 

Insoles can help correct the alignment of our backs and reduce our muscle fatigue.

Due to the kind of footwear that we use (high heels, working shoes, sandals) we tend to suffer different kind of pains. As we all know, depending on the kind of shoe that we are wearing, we step in a different way. Sandals force us to contract our toes to walk while high heels will damage our foot arch or even our back. Insoles act by applying a constant contact with our foot, which in turn balances the weight more evenly. This prevents us from overusing a certain part of our foot to walk which can lead to smelly feet.

To sum up, insoles can be of great help for every person suffering from feet pain as well as pain related from posture (may lead to back pain). We must not forget that this kind of device is not only for the elderly, but also for the elite sportsman.

Benefits:

-correcting foot deformities
-helping the foot or ankle function better
-providing support to the ankle
-reducing the risks for further injuries

Orthotics can support the foot and reduce inflammation. High arches. Very high arches can stress muscles in the feet and lead to a number of conditions, such as shin splints, knee pain, and plantar fasciitis. Orthotics can help prevent a person's feet from rolling excessively inward or outward. This prevents further injuries from happening.


----------

